# Montgomery Wards Lawn Tractor



## Tokie (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay, I looked around and couldn't find any previous discussion...so here goes.
I'm seeing all kinds on stuff on this Lawn Tractor / Mower and everyone is talking about their 14 Speed Transmission. WHAT 14 Speed Transmission ?
I have Parking Brake, Reverse and 1 through 7 Forward. Where are they seeing these extra 7 gears ? Because My Lawn Tractor runs wide open and the neighbor's 3-Legged Chihuahua runs up and down the fence at double my speed...and it's embarrassing to say the least. I have a V-Twin B&S 18 Horse Power, and the Deck is only,( looks like to me ) 36" at the most. I'm pretty sure it's a replacement or swap-out deck, for getting through walk-through Fence Gates.
I bought it at a Moving Sale / Garage Sale for $200.00 and it runs like the day it came off the show room floor, it's so clean you could eat off the thing, and I don't want to have to swap out Pully's if I don't HAVE to...but if I can't find these other 7 Gears...that is exactly what I'm going to have top do. 
I had a Lowe's 42" Mower that got Stolen in the fall, and I used to cut with it in 2nd or 3rd gear, depending on the Grass depth...but this one, I'm in 5th or 6th Gear and it's STILL crawling at a Snail's pace. Does ANYONE know what I should do / look for on this Unit ? HEEEELP me PLEEEEEASE ! >.<
Tokie


----------



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

Maybe you already got this sorted out , but , ... isn't there a hi/lo range shifter somewhere on that rig ?


----------

